# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل التدخين مُجمع على تحريمه ؟

## سليمة الجزائرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي كما ادرجته في عنوان الموضوع : هل التدخين مُجمع على تحريمه ؟ 
سمعت محاضرة للشيخ محمد حسّان يقول فيها بأن اكثر العلماء قالوا بتحريمه وقال بعضهم بكراهيته وهذا رابطها : 


أيضا هذه فتوى على موقع الهيئة العامة للشؤون الإسلامية و الأوقاف http://www.awqaf.ae/Fatwa.aspx?SectionID=9&RefID=15836
- إن كان حكمه مختلف فيه ولكن الخلاف يسير ( إن صحّ تعبيري ) هل يعتبر بهذا من الشبهات ؟ 
- إذا قلد عامي فتوى من قال بكراهيته هل يعد بذلك عاصيا ؟
- إذا كان مجمع على تحريمه فمتى صدر هذا الإجماع وهل هو إجماع صريح أم سكوتي ؟ 

أرجو الإجابة على أسئلتي وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وليس كل خلاف جاء معتبرًا إلا خلاف له حظ من النظر
قال تعالى: {وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ} والسجائر من الخبائث؛ إذًا هي محرمة
وعليه فلا يجوز لعامي تقليد من قال بكراهتها فقط، بل قال بعض من لا يُلتفت لقوله بإباحتها، وهو كلام باطل بالطبع؛ لأن الدليل يخالفه، وهو دليل واضح لا لبس فيه

----------


## سليمة الجزائرية

لكن يبقى السؤال قائما : هل يعتبر تحريم التدخين من المسائل المُجمع عليها ؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بل قال بعض من لا يُلتفت لقوله[/COLOR] بإباحتها، وهو كلام باطل بالطبع؛ لأن الدليل يخالفه، وهو دليل واضح لا لبس فيه


وإن تعجب فعجب قول بعضهم ممن لا يلتفت إليهم ـ من أهل البدع ، وهو علي جمعة ـ  يقول : بأن شرب الدخان اختلفوا فيه ، منهم من قال بالوجوب ـ سمعته بنفسي ـ ، ومنهم من قال بالاستحباب ، ومنهم من قال بالإباحة ....إلخ ترهاته ، قبحه الله .
ولا غرو ، فهو الذي اتهم الأئمة ـ كابن حجر ـ أنه يبيع الحشيش ( المخدرات ) ، ياله من .......
ولا غرو ، فهو الذي يقول عن بعضهم : أنه كان يقول : حدثني فلان ( كركركر ) وهو يشرب ما يعرف بالشيشة ، يا له من .........
هذا هو علي جمعة ، حكم شرب الدخان عنده ربما يصل إلى الوجوب أو الاستحباب .
وعلي جمعة مثالبه كثيرة وكثيرة . عليه من الله ما يستحق .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> لكن يبقى السؤال قائما : هل يعتبر تحريم التدخين من المسائل المُجمع عليها ؟


قد جاء في بعض الفتاوى أن بعضهم قال بالكراهة فقط، ولكني لا أعلم هؤلاء الذين قالوا بالكراهة، فليت أحدًا من الإخوة يخبرنا بذلك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لكن يبقى السؤال قائما : هل يعتبر تحريم التدخين من المسائل المُجمع عليها ؟


بارك الله فيكم أختي الكريمة ، التدخين محرم بالفطرة ، وتحريمه مجمع عليه عند المحققين من العلماء ، بل عند العقلاء .

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

الحمد لله شرب الدخان اتفقت كلمة أهل العلم على تحريمه ولم نجد من كرهه إلا من اختلت موازين الفهم عنده وارتبك عقله فصارلا يميز بين الخبيث والطيب وأنقل إليكم كلاما نفيسا من فتاوى محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ حيث قال :
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده . وبعد :
فقد سئلت عن حكم التنباك الذي أولع بشربه كثير من الجهال والسفهاء مما يعلم كل أحد تحريمنا إياه نحن ومشائخنا ومشائخ مشائخنا ومشائخهم وكافة المحققين من أئمة الدعوة النجدية وسائر المحققين سواهم من العلماء في عامة الأمصار من بعد الألف بعشرة أعوام أو نحوها حتى يومنا هذا . مستنداً على الأصول الفرعية . والقواعد المرعية .
وكنت رأيت عدم إجابة السائل لذلك ، لكن نظراً إلى أن للسائل حقاً وإلى فشو تعاطي هذا الخبيث بما لا يخطر على البال آثرت الجواب على ذلك .
فأقول : لا ريب في خبيث الدخان ونتنه ، وإسكاره أحياناً ، وتفتيره .
وتحريمه بالنقل الصحيح ، والعقل الصريح ، وكلام الأطباء المعتبرين .
أما النقل الصحيح فقول الله تعالى : { الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث } (1) . وفي الصحيح عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ( كل مسكر خمر وكل خمر حرام) . ولمسلم (وكل مسكر حرام) . وروى أبو داود والترمذي وحسنه ، عن عائشة مرفوعاً : ( كل مسكر حرام وما أسكر الفرق منه فملو الكف منه حرام) .
وكل من الآية الكريمة والأحاديث الصحيحة دال على تحريمه ، فإنه خبيث مسكر تارة ومفتر تارة أخرى ، لا يمارى في ذلك إلا مكابر للحس والواقع . ولا ريب أيضاً في إفادتها تحريم ما عداه من المسكرات والمفترات .
وروى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود ، عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كل مسكر ومفتر) . قال الحافظ الزين العراقي إسناده صحيح ، وصححه السيوطي في (ألجامع الصغير) .
وفيه من إضاعة المال واستهلاك المبالغ الطائلة المسببة لضلع الدين الحامل على بيع كثير من ضروريات الحياة في هذا السبيل ما لا يسع أحد إنكاره . وفي الصحيحين عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : (إن الله حرم عليكم عقوق الأمهات ، ووأد البنات ، ومنعا وهدت . وكره لكم قيل وقال وكثرة السؤال . وإضاعة المال) .
يوضحه ما سنذكره من كلام العلماء من أرباب المذاهب الأربعة ، فمن ذكر تحريمه من فقهاء الحنفية الشيخ محمد العيني ذكر في رسالته تحريم التدخين من أربعة أوجه :
أحدها : كونه مضراً للصحة بأخبار الأطباء المعتبرين ، وكل ما كان كذلك يحرم استعماله اتفاقاً .
ثانيهما : كونه من المخدرات المتفق عليها عندهم ، المنهي عن استعمالها شرعاً ، لحديث أحمد ، عن أم سلمة : ( نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كل مسكر ومفتر ) وهو مفتر باتفاق الأطباء ، وكلامهم حجة في ذلك وأمثاله باتفاق الفقهاء ، سلفاً وخلفاً .
ثالثها : كون رائحته الكريهة تؤذي الناس الذين لا يستعملونه ، وعلى الخصوص في مجامع الصلاة ونحوها ، بل وتؤذي الملائكة المكرمين . وقد روى الشيخان في صحيحهما عن جابر مرفوعاً : ( من أكل ثوماً أو بصلاً فليعتزلا وليعتزل مسجدنا وليقعد في بيته) . ومعلوم أن رائحة التدخين ليست أقل كراهية من رائحة الثوم والبصل. وفي الصحيحين أيضا عن جابر رضي الله عنه : ( أن الملائكة تتأذى منه الناس) . وفي الحديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : ( من أذى مسلماً فقد آذاني) ومن آذاني فقد أذى الله ) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط عن انس رضي الله عنه بإسناد حسن .
رابعاً : كونه سرفاً ، إذ ليس فيه نفع مباح خال عن الضرر ، بل فيه الضرر المحقق بأخبار أهل الخبرة . ومنهم أبو الحسن المصري (الحنفي) قال ما نصه : ( الآثار النقلية الصحيحة ، والدلائل العقلية الصريحة تعلن بتحريم الدخان .
وكان حدوثه في حدود الألف ، وأول خروجه بأرض اليهود والنصارى والمجوس ، وأتى به رجل يهودي يزعم أنه حكيم إلى أرض المغرب . ودعا الناس إليه ، وأول من جلبه إلى البر الرومي رجل اسمه الأنكلين من النصارى ، وأول من أخرجه ببلاد السودان المجوس . ثم جلب إلى مصر والحجاز وسائر الأقطار .
وقد نهى الله عن كل مسكر . وإن قيل : إنه لا يسكر فهو يخدر ويفتر أعضاء شاربه الباطنة والظاهرة ، والمراد بالإسكار مطلق تغطية العقل وإن لم تكن معه الشدة المطربة، لا ريب أنها حاصلة لمن يتعاطاه أول مرة ، وإن لم يسلم أنه يسكر فهو يخدر ويفتر .
وقد روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود عن أم سلمة : ( أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى عن كل مسكر ومفتر) . وقال العلماء : المفتر ما يورث الفتور والخدر في الأطراف . وحسبك بهذا الحديث دليلاً على تحريمه ، وأنه يضر بالبدن والروح ويفسد القلب ويضعف القوى ، ويغير اللون بالصفرة .
والأطباء مجمعون على أنه مضر ، ويضر بالبدن ، والمروؤة ، والعرض والمال لأن فيه التشبه بالفسقة ، لأنه لا يشربه غالباً إلا الفساق والأنذال ، ورائحة فم شاربه خبيثة . اهـ.
ومن فقهاء الحنابلة الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قدس الله أرواحهم قال أثناء جوابه على (التنباك) بعد ما سرد نصوص تحريم المسكر ، وذكر كلام أهل العلم في تعريف الإسكار : ما نصه :
وبما ذكرنا من كلام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكلام أهل العلم يتبين لك تحريم التتن الذي كثر في هذا الزمان استعماله ، وصح التواتر عندنا والمشاهدة إسكاره في بعض الأوقات ، خصوصاً إذا أكثر منه أو أقام يوماً أو يومين لا يشربه ثم شربه فإنه يسكر ويزيل العقل، حتى إن صاحبه يحدث عند الناس ولا يشعر بذلك نعوذ بالله من الخزي وسوء البأس، فلا ينبغي لمن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يلتفت إلى قول أحد من الناس إذا تبين له كلام الله وكلام رسوله في مثله من المسائل ، وذلك لأن الشهادة بأنه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تقتضي طاعته فيما أمر ، والانتهاء عما نهى وزجر ، وتصديقه فيما أخبر .
وأجاب الشيخ عبد الله أبا بطين رحمه الله عن (التنباك) بقوله : الذي نرى فيه التحريم (لعلتين) :
إحداهما : حصول الإسكار فيما إذا فقده شاربه مدة ثم شربه أو أكثر ، وإن لم يحصل إسكار حصل تخدير وتفتير ، وروى الإمام أحمد حديثاً مرفوعاً ، انه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - (نهى عن مسكر ومفتر) .
والعلة الثانية : أنه منتن مستخبث عند من لم يعتده ، واحتج العلماء بقوله تعالى : { ويحرم عليكم الخبائث } وأما من ألفه واعتاده فلا يرى خبثه ، كالجعل لا يستخبث العذرة .
ومن فقهاء الشافعية الشيخ الشهير بالنجم الغزي الشافعي قال ما نصه : والتوتون الذي حدث ، وكان حدوثه بدمشق سنة خمس عشرة بعد الألف يدعى شاربه أنه لا يسكر ، وإن سلم له فإنه مفتر وهو حرام ، لحديث أحمد بسنده ، عن أم سلمة قالت : (نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كل مسكر ومفتر) قال : وليس من الكبائر تناوله المرة أو المرتين ، أي بل الإصرار عليه بكون كبيرة كسائر الصغائر .
وقد ذكر بعض العلماء : أن الصغيره تعطى حكم الكبيرة بواحدة من خمسة أشياء :
إحداها : الإصرار عليها .
والثانية : التهاون بها ، وهو الاستخفاف وعدم المبالاة بفعلها .
والثالثة : الفرح والسرور بها .
والرابعة : التفاخر بها بين الناس .
والخامسة : صدورها من عالم أو ممن يقتدى به .
وأجاب الشيخ خالد بن أحمد من فقهاء (المالكية) بقوله :
لا تجوز إمامة من يشرب التنباك ، ولا يجوز الاتجار به ولا بما يسكر .اهـ.
وممن حرم الدخان ونهى عنه من (علماء مصر) الشيخ أحمد السنهوري البهتوني الحنبلي. وشيخ المالكية إبراهيم اللقاني .
ومن علماء (المغرب) أبو الغيث القشاش المالكي .
ومن علماء (دمشق) النجم الغزي العامري الشافعي .
ومن علماء (اليمن) إبراهيم بن جمعان ، وتلميذه أبو بكر الأهدل .
ومن علماء (الحرمين) المحقق عبد الملك العصامي وتلميذه محمد بن عجلان شارح رياض الصالحين ، والسيد عمر البصري .
وفي الديار (الرومية) الشيخ محمد الخواجة . وعيسى الشهادي(1) الحنفي ومكي بن فروخ والسيد سعد البلخي والمدني . ومحمد البرزنجي المدني الشافعي . هذا نتن حار . كل هؤلاء من علماء الأمة وأكابر الأئمة أفتوا بتحريمه ونهو عنه وعن تعاطيه 
وأما العقل الصريح فلما علم بالتواتر والتجربة والمشاهدة مما يترتب على شاربه غالباً من الضرر في صحته وجسمه وعقله ، وقد شوهد موت . وغشي وأمراض عسرة كالسعال المؤدي إلى مرض السل الرئوي ومرض القلب والموت بالسكتة القلبية ، وتقلص الأوعية الدموية بالأطراف . وعير ذلك مما يحصل به القطع العقلي أن تعاطيه حرام ، فإن العقل الصريح كما يقضي ولا بد بتعاطي أسباب الصحة والحصول على المنافع كذلك يقضي حتماً بالامتناع من أسباب المضار والمهالك والمبالغة في مباعدتها ، لا يرتاب في ذلك ذولب البتة .
ثم قال رحمه الله وكأنه يقصد علي جمعة:
ولا عبرة لمن استولت الشبهة والشهوة على أداة عقله فاستبعدته وأولعته بالأوهام والخيالات حتى بقي أسيراً لهواه مجانباً أسباب رشده وهداه .
وأما كلام الأطباء : فإن الحكماء الأقدمين مجمعون على التحذير من ثلاثة أشياء ومتفقون على ضررها :
أحدها : التتن وهو الروائح المستخبثة بجميع أجناسها وأنواعها .
الثاني : الغبار .
الثالث : الدخان ، وكتبهم طافحة بذلك .
وأما المتأخرون منهم الذين أدركوا هذا النبات الخبيث ، فلنخص ما ذكروه من أضراره وما اشتمل عليه من الأجزاء والعناصر التي نشأت عنها أضراره الفتاكة . هذا ملخص ما ذكروه :
قالوا : هو نبات حشيش مخدر مر الطعم ، وبعد التحقيق والتجربة ظهر أن التبغ بنوعيه التوتون والتنباك من الفصيلة الباذنجانية التي تشتمل على أشر النباتات السامة كالبلادونا والبرش والبنج وهما مركبان من أملاح البوتاس والنوشادر ، ومنه مادة صمغية وما حرقية تسمى نيكوتين . قالوا : وهي من أشد السموم فعلاً وله استعمالات:
أحدها : استعماله مضغاً بالفم ، وهو أقبح استعمالاته وأشدها ضرراً ، وهو من المخدرات القوية ، فتسري مواده السامة في الأمعاء سريعاً ، وتحدث تأثيراً قوياً في الأعصاب البدنية .
والثانية : استعماله استنشاقاً مسحوقاً مع أجزاء منبهة ، وهو مضر أيضاً لاحتوائه على مواد سامة .
والثالث : استعماله تدخيناً من طريق السيجارة ، وهي أعظم أدوات التدخين ، لأن الدخان يصل إلى الفم حاراً ، ومن طريق النارجيلة والقصبة المعروفة بالغليون....
ثم واصل الشيخ رحمه الله في بيان مضاره وأضراره وهو كلام طويل ونكتفي بما ذكره الشيخ رحمه الله ومن شاء فليرجع إلى كلامه تاما فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم آل الشيخ ج4 ص 76...81

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

ممن قال بكراهته الشيخ علي الأجهوري المصري و رد عليه الشيخ عبد الكريم الفكون القسنطيطني الجزائري في كتابه * محدد السنان في نحر إخوان الدخان * و ممن قال بكراهته إذا كان على فترات متباعدة بحيث يؤمن ضرره الذي حرم من أجله د . محمد سكحال المجاجي الجزائري في كتابه * المهذب من الفقه المالكي و أدلته *  و الله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

والقاعدة المشهورة : لا ضرر ولا ضرار . وأجمع الأطباء أن التدخين ضار ، وعليه فهو محرم ، سواء كان ذلك الضرر في البدن أو في العقل أو في المال ومن المعلوم أن شرب الدخان ضرر في العقل وضرر في البدن وفي المال ، بل هو يؤدي إلى القتل ، والله يقول : ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم .
 أما القول بالكراهة فلا  دليل عليه ولا محل له .

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

وهذا هوالحق الذي لامرية فيه , ولوتأملنا كلام بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله لتبين لكل ذي عينين الحق الذي ذكره معززا ذلك بالمنقول والمعقول والله الهادي إلى سواء السيل ,بارك الله فيك أبامالك مع أخينا أبي أيوب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ممن قال بكراهته الشيخ علي الأجهوري المصري و رد عليه الشيخ عبد الكريم الفكون القسنطيطني الجزائري في كتابه * محدد السنان في نحر إخوان الدخان * و ممن قال بكراهته إذا كان على فترات متباعدة بحيث يؤمن ضرره الذي حرم من أجله د . محمد سكحال المجاجي الجزائري في كتابه * المهذب من الفقه المالكي و أدلته *  و الله أعلم .


ولعل من يلحق بهؤلاء الشيخ عبد الحليم محمود رحمه الله ، شيخ الأزهر الأسبق حيث قال : بعض الناس تَحتَمِل صحته، ويحتمل جسمُه التدخين ولا تُضِرُّه السجائر كثُرت أو قَلَّت، ولا يُلحِق به التدخين ضرَرًا من حيث نفقتُه ولا نفقة مَن يَعُول، وفي هذه الحالة يكون حكم التدخين أنه مكروه؛ لأنه إنفاق المال فيما لا يُفيد، وإنفاق المال فيما لا يفيد ليس من عمل المُتَّزِنين رؤيةً وتفكيرًا وعقلًا؛ ومن أجل ذلك يُعْتَبَر التدخين في هذه الحالة مكروهًا فقط، أي أنه ليس بحرام.أما إذا انعكس الأمر وأضرَّ التدخين بالصحة فإنه يكون حرامًا وشربه يكون إثمًا ومعصية وإذا أضر التدخين بمَن يَعُولُهم شارب الدخان، وذلك كما لو كان في حالة ضنْك في معيشته، وكان محتاجًا إلى المال في إنفاق على أسرته من أجل مسكنها أو ملبسها أو مأكلها أو من أجل علاج مريض في الأسرة فإن التدخين في هذه الحالة يكون ـ أيضًاـ حرامًا وكفى بالمرء إثمًا أن يهمل مَن يَقُوت بإنفاق المال فيما لا يُجدِي.أهـ


أما شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فقد قال في سؤال وجه إليه وهو : هل يوجد خلاف في حكم التدخين أنه حرام أو مكروه، وهل الخلاف يراعى بالإنكار إذا دخن الإنسان في المجلس أو يأتي ويدخن في المجلس هل يطرد من المجلس؟

فأجاب رحمه الله : الدخان أول ما خرج اختلف فيه العلماء كسائر الأشياء الجديدة، اختلفوا فيها على أقوال متعددة، لكن في الوقت الحاضر تبين للعلماء من قواعد الشريعة: أنه حرام بلا إشكال، ولا يقول قائل: إنه حرام على من يضره حلال لمن لا يضره، لأن هذا قياس لا يمكن ضبطه، في بعض الأطعمة تحل لشخص وتحرم على الآخر، لو قيل لرجل مصاب بالداء السكري: لا تأكل التمر ولا الحلوى، صار التمر والحلوى حرام عليه، لأنها تضره ووجب عليه اجتنابها وهي حلال للآخرين، فالدخان لا يقول قائل: إننا نجد أناساً يشربونه ولا يتضررون به.
نقول: نعم قد يكون في أجسامهم مناعة ولكن على المدى الطويل سوف يتضررون به، ولا عبرة بالنادر العبرة بالغالب والغالب الآن باتفاق الأطباء واتفاق الأمم التي يقولون إنها حضارية أنه مضر للفرد والمجتمع.
ولهذا كان في أمريكا وهي الدولة المتقدمة يمنعون شرب الدخان في المجامع وفي الأسواق وفي الطائرات، حتى حدثني بعض إخواننا الذين يذهبون في الطائرات إلى أمريكا : أنهم إذا حاذوا الأجواء إلى أمريكا -وأعني بذلك الولايات المتحدة - إذا حاذوها أعلنوا منع الدخان في الطائرة، فعلى هذا نقول: إنه حرام بلا إشكال، والخلاف السابق إنما كان مبنياً على عدم ظهور أسباب التحريم، هذا بالنسبة لحكمه.
فلا يجوز بيعه ولا شراؤه ولا تأجير الدكاكين لمن يبيعه، ولا حمله ولا استيراده ولا شربه.
أما من دخل إلى مجلس وأراد أن يشرب فلأهل المجلس أن يمنعوه بالقوة؛ لأنهم عدد وهو واحد، ولا يحل له هو أن يشرب أمامهم فيؤذيهم فيكون حراماً على هذا الداخل من وجهين: الوجه الأول: أنه محرم شرعاً في كل وقت.
والوجه الثاني: أنه حرام لأذية أهل المجلس.
ولهم أن يطردوه عن المجلس بالقوة، إلا أن ينتهي إذا قيل له: لا تشرب، فهذا يحصل منه المقصود.

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

بارك الله فيك أخي وخشية الإطالة والملل اختصرت كلام العلامة آل السيخ رحمه الله , وكنت سابقا أفكرفي نقل كلام العلامة فقيه العصر ابن عثيمين رحمه الله لكن للسبب الأول تركته إثارا للإختصار ,وإن على كلام شيخنا فقيه العصر لنور فرحمه الله رحمةواسعة 
أبامالك المصدر لاتنساه فإنه سمة أهل الحديث : لقاء الباب المفتوح ج 229 ص7

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سؤالي كما ادرجته في عنوان الموضوع : هل التدخين مُجمع على تحريمه ؟ 
> سمعت محاضرة للشيخ محمد حسّان يقول فيها بأن اكثر العلماء قالوا بتحريمه وقال بعضهم بكراهيته وهذا رابطها : 
> 
> 
> أيضا هذه فتوى على موقع الهيئة العامة للشؤون الإسلامية و الأوقاف http://www.awqaf.ae/Fatwa.aspx?SectionID=9&RefID=15836
> - إن كان حكمه مختلف فيه ولكن الخلاف يسير ( إن صحّ تعبيري ) هل يعتبر بهذا من الشبهات ؟ 
> - إذا قلد عامي فتوى من قال بكراهيته هل يعد بذلك عاصيا ؟
> - إذا كان مجمع على تحريمه فمتى صدر هذا الإجماع وهل هو إجماع صريح أم سكوتي ؟ 
> ...


بارك الله في الأخت و الإخوة المجيبين أشير فقط أكثر مسائل الفقه مختلف فيها فالمطالبة بالإجماع ليست شرطا للعمل و إنما يقصد المرء الحق و لو أفتى به القلة و التدخين يسبب 25 مرضا منهم 9 سرطان و هذا بإجماع الأطباء و العدد مرشح للزيادة و من رأى صورة الرئة لمدخن ......

----------

